# iOS 4.2.1 saisie caractères accentués



## elpeygey (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

sans surprise un bon côté de l'iPad sur iPhone a été perdu avec l'homogénéisation des version d'iOS : la manière de saisir les caractères accentués !

En iOS 3.2 (pas passé en 3.3) lorsqu'on maintenait appuyée une voyelle 'e' pour faire apparaitre les variations possibles on se retrouvait positionné sur le 'é' qui est la variation la plus fréquente. Maintenant on se retrouve sur la lettre 'e' elle-même, ce qui est idiot et fait perdre du temps en saisie. Et c'est la même chose pour les autres voyelles.

Est-il possible de revenir au comportement de iOS 3.x ?

Comment ça je râle pour pas grand chose ?  Ca m'agace quand on perd des choses sympas sans qu'on puisse rien y faire. 

Amicalement,

lpg


----------



## BadoqueAlex (30 Novembre 2010)

Si tu fais une sorte de "pichnette" sur le caractère "e", alors tu auras le celui que tu utilises le plus, sans avoir besoin d'attendre l'apparition du menu de sélection.

Alex


----------



## elpeygey (30 Novembre 2010)

BadoqueAlex a dit:


> Si tu fais une sorte de "pichnette" sur le caractère "e", alors tu auras le celui que tu utilises le plus, sans avoir besoin d'attendre l'apparition du menu de sélection.
> 
> Alex



Super ! Merci Alex. Tu as trouvé ça où ? Et ne me dis pas en cherchant sur Google sinon je vais passer pour une cloche 

Bonne soirée,
Lpg


----------



## BadoqueAlex (1 Décembre 2010)

Sur un forum qui listait toutes les petites astuces de l'ipad apres sa sortie... Sur google ca se trouve 

N'oublie pas de arquer le sujet comme résolu.


Ciao.


----------

